# How to Update Drivers for DVD Burner?



## m1ndless (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought a new computer and then I took Vista off and installed XP Pro.

My computer will not burn any media, so I figure it must be the dvd drive's drivers, right? 

I found the correct drivers on the TSS Corp website and I downloaded the .bin file but I am unsure of what to do now? 

Do I just burn the bin as an ISO? Then how to I update the driver? In the device manager?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the driver are usually in windows
remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## m1ndless (Nov 28, 2007)

I am not getting any errors, my computer just freezes up and does not burn anything half way through burning.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[does not burn anything half way through burning.]
this is usually down to being underpowered
the burn log usally indicates what caused it
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## m1ndless (Nov 28, 2007)

I just need to know how to flash my DVD drive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you sound like although you refered to drivers you are actually refering to flashing new firmware
the instructions are usually with the download
http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/bin_cue_with_nero.cfm


----------

